# liveCD og gammelt hardware

## spetznaz

Hei i dag fant jeg en forlatt pc stående i et skap, det viste seg å være en gammel P3 450mhz med en gentoo 2004.2 cd stående i cdrom stasjonen :p Dette førte selvsagt til at jeg fikk lyst til å legge inn gentoo på denne gamle boxen.  Problemet er bare det at 2004.2 cden kjører på en 2.4 kjerne noe som ikke gjør det direkte lett å chroote. Den nye 2006.1 LiveCDen vill ikke boote den stanser bare når den prøver å laste CDen. Jeg har ingen ide om hvorfor den ikke greier det. (den gamle cden greier det helt fint). 

meldningen jeg får er følgende:

 *Quote:*   

> >> Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/hda
> 
> >> Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/hda1
> 
> >> Attempting to mount CD:- /dev/hda2
> ...

 

Noen ide om hvordan jeg kan få bootet en cd med 2.6 kjerne på denne gamle damen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

nevermind: ide=nodma var løsningen.. Jeg begynner å bli sløv... sorry :p

----------

